# Pancolar 50mm 1.7 lens???



## redrob45 (Feb 15, 2014)

Anyone ever hear of a 50 mm 1.7 lens from Pancolar?  I can find NOTHING on it anywhere, yet I have one in my possession.  Any thoughts?  At all?

Thanks,
robin


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 15, 2014)

Could be a Carl Zeiss, they made a Pancolar 50mm f1.8. Sometimes back in the day companies seemed to make a lens in an odd size like f1.7 probably in relatively limited numbers.

Zeiss is known for their nice sharp lenses; depending on when your lens was made if it was midcentury the lens mount could be screw mount, or Exacta, or made to fit other German brands. The blog on KEH's site has a three page listing w/photos of different lens mounts.

Try the company's website (you can search their archives under History but it's not in English) - maybe email them or try their Facebook page and ask if they manufactured such a lens. Welcome | ZEISS Germany


----------



## minicoop1985 (Feb 15, 2014)

From what I understand, Pancolar was a type of lens from Carl Zeiss, actually. Here's an interesting little tidbit :shock:

Radioactive lenses - Camerapedia

Apparently it may or may not be radioactive. Interesting.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 15, 2014)

zeiss made a planar T 50mm f/1.7
maybe one of those?
can u post some pics of the lens?


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 15, 2014)

I had a Pancolor on my Exakta XVIIa. Nice sharp lens


----------



## redrob45 (Feb 15, 2014)

Hello,

Y'all are FAST. It is a pentax k-mount and I have used it on a pentax me super and a K-1000. I pretty much just use pocket cameras now (sheepishly).


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 16, 2014)

Well, that sure doesn't look like my CZ Jena Pancolor I had on the Exakta. I'm not even sure that's a CZ lens  
Every CZ lens I've ever seen is proudly identified and I doubt it would say Pancolor on the lens cap. 
I  suppose I could be wrong?


----------



## redrob45 (Feb 16, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> Well, that sure doesn't look like my CZ Jena Pancolor I had on the Exakta. I'm not even sure that's a CZ lens
> Every CZ lens I've ever seen is proudly identified and I doubt it would say Pancolor on the lens cap.
> I suppose I could be wrong?



I _know_! That's what's so puzzling.  Nowhere does it say anything about Zeiss.  Just Pancolar.  My friend that I inherited this from was a real camera buff from way back.  His wife once asked me if I had come across the very valuable camera/lens/whatever he had given me. (She didn't remember what it was.)  I didn't think I had.  Then the other day I started wondering about this lens. I don't know.  Maybe it's some knock-off....  He gave me number of Tamron and other didn't-come-with-the-camera body lenses.

Well, we're off to Sedona for a few days.  Thanks for all the interest and help.  I will check back when we return.

Cheers!

Robin


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 16, 2014)

Looks like "Pancolar" is the brand name from Camera Specialty Company.


----------



## compur (Feb 16, 2014)

It's not a Zeiss lens.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 17, 2014)

I found a couple of pictures of the Zeiss Jena Pancolar in f2 or 1.8 (one was on SLR Lens Review if you search there) and agree as others said that Zeiss would have had their name on it. 

Carl Zeiss Jena Pancolar 50mm f/2 Exa/M42 Lens Review

I'd been thinking of lenses like Rick mentioned, that would fit Exacta or were made in screw mount to fit Prakticas and older Pentax prior to K mount. I wonder if the Pancolar name was used by Zeiss on lenses manufactured in E. Germany, and the other company that Dennis found used/trademarked the same name in the US.


----------



## redrob45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks again, y'all.  I looked up Camera Specialty Company, and the dates looks like they could be right. But I didn't see anything about the name "Pancolar" being associated with them.  Anyway, it doesn't appear that the lens is anything special.  It is nice and sharp with a warm color bias, which I like.  But, as I said, I have become very appreciative of lightweight, small cameras that I can pack everywhere I go, including ultralight back pack trips.  So I think I'm going to pass these on to someone who will appreciate them.
PS  Sedona was full of great light and lovely views!  What a wonderful break from dreary winter in the northwest!
Robin


----------



## timor (Feb 25, 2014)

Was Carl Zeiss Jena making lenses with K-mount at all during the cold war ? I've seen Pancolar only in M42 mount. Actually I owned zebra version, excellent glass but housing is not withstanding the time in those CZJ lenses from 70ties. Especially the later, plastic ones.


----------



## Gavjenks (Feb 25, 2014)

> Apparently it may or may not be radioactive. Interesting.


That article is annoying. There is no such thing as "measured at the element" or "zero distance." You need to give radiation measurements with a specific distance. If you want to get close, choose something easily measurable like 1 centimeter. That way, I can calculate how much radiation it is at different distances by the inverse square law and determine for myself acceptable dosage. But "at the lens element" actually means "1 millimeter" or "1/20th millimeter" or "5 millimeters" depending on how the technician felt that day, and thus the reading is useless because actual radiation would vary by a factor of HUNDREDS depending on which of the distances is actually was...

As is, if they interpret "at the lens element" to be "an inch away" then if I carry this in a lens bag 2 inches from my body, I'm getting a hip X-ray every 4 hours I carry it around!!! I.e. every day of shooting. *Super not-okay*!
But if they interpret "at the lens element" to be 5 millimeters away, then I'm getting a hip x-ray every 100 hours. Eh, not a huge deal by comparison.
If it means 1 millimeter, then it's a hip x-ray every 2500 hours, completely irrelevant healthwise.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 25, 2014)

I think you're right Timor, I think Zeiss was making lenses to fit Exactas, etc. and in M42 not K mount. 

Did you say sunlight Redrob? is that what that brightness was I saw in the sky the other day?? (I'm not in the northeast, I'm in the Midwest, that's bad enough!) Glad you had a nice trip.


----------



## vimwiz (Feb 25, 2014)

Maybe some off-label run? Ive seen a Zeiss branded lens like this on a 70s Praktica camera. in M42.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah I think Zeiss made lenses in screw mount that would fit Prakticas; I've seen it called M42, or Pentax screw mount, or - something else that I can't think of at the moment. Apparently the Pancolar the OP has must have been made by the company that Dennis found info. about.


----------



## compur (Feb 25, 2014)

Zeiss made many M42 lenses starting from the late 1940s. The first prism type 35mm SLR was the Zeiss Contax-D (aka Pentacon and other names) in 1949 with M42 mount Zeiss lenses. Many more M42 Zeiss lenses and cameras followed.

My Zeiss/Voigtlander Icarex 35S TM sports a Carl Zeiss Ultron 50/1.8 with M42 mount:







Zeiss still makes M42 lenses as well as other mounts: link


----------



## timor (Feb 26, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> I think you're right Timor, I think Zeiss was making lenses to fit Exactas, etc. and in M42 not K mount.


There is also something else. Glass from Jena was always marked "Carl Zeiss Jena DDR" and later, after they gave up the trademark it was "Aus Jena". This lens looks to me like some Japanese  make from gray market. Now I am curious if that lens has 6 elements, if so maybe not so bad lens. Pancolar apparently doesnt have a fixed configuration of the groups.
http://www.abload.de/img/651_pan5018_1_mg_9687_ef21.jpg
https://i0.wp.com/dl.dropbox.com/u/1273830/CameraJunky/Pancolar/pancolar_sema.png
http://www.abload.de/img/651_pan5018_2_mg_9688_xlnt.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/651_pan5018_3_mg_9689_gdga.jpg


----------

